# Heat Treat Oven & Jewelers Sandblast Cabinet



## JohnnyTK (Jun 17, 2020)

My latest acquisitions, not sure what I will do with the blast cabinet but will upgrade oven with a PID, new element and some refractory cement repairs. That is the plan after the shop is complete and that is getting closer with ceiling and partial back wall left to complete.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 17, 2020)

Just thinking if you can put the element back in place and secure it with a piece of copper / metal that would slide into the gap may hinge spring would work good.


----------

